# Dnp log for one week



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm here to simply document my dnp results for all of you to see. I'm starting off at 196 lbs @ 6 feet tall. My cycle will look like this

Day 1-7

750mg dnp. 250 morning 500 before bed

50mcg t3 everyday

During this week I also am currently on aas which consists of 500mg tren e and 500mg test e and 100mg anavar daily.

I will be taking adderall as my appetite surpressant. (Currently prescribed)

I will also be lifting each day and will not be doing cardio other than some biking here and there being that I'm currently at the beach for this week.

I will be eating 1.5k calories a day @

225 p

94 c

25 f

And 1.5 gallons of water a day if not more

I will also be taking all the required and suggested supplements during this cycle.

Day one picture:









not my first dnp cycle I've ran 4-5 2 weeks at a time just deciding to kick it up a notch and shorten the time frame.

Any advice is more then welcome! Kinda worried about bloating and such but I will be hoping on clen 5 days after I pop my last cap of dnp.

Thanks!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

That's a hell of a lot of dnp to be taking each day assuming it's accurately dosed, especially if you're gonna be on a sunny beach all day.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

In for dnp related death


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Typo????


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

what are you doing in between dnp cycles if you look like you havent really cut before? serious question, after 5 cycles what are you doing?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

In for this.

On a serious note - 750mg DNP a day? I could perhaps understand if it was winter, and then you have to make use of full fans and air con... but in Summer when it's hot, humid and stuffy? *Monitor yourself closely.*


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Ah yes sorry beach sounds kinda hot. I'm in Cape cod and the high this week is currently 73.

Also what judges I've never done a cut before?.. i ended up bulking up after a cut that I did during the winter when I ended up around 7% body fat. I'm monitoring my tempature. Keeping carbs at bay and no more than 20-30g a meal to keep my temp down.

Day 2









Usually I look like crap on dnp, stringy and watery but still looking not bad.. for now


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Day 2 morning less bloated (not holding much water at all)


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

terrible approach gl tho


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

what brand?

BSI DNP hence the uber high dosage?


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Dr muscle pharma, used them many times prolly around 80% as potent as the most well known one (avoiding saying name)


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

750 in this weather, **** that


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

RIP, OP.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Currently in Cape cod, high of 72 during this entire cycle with ocean breeze constantly flowing. Heat is 0 problem


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

I have seen many people run around this dosage. Ausbuilt has ran over a gram. What exactly do you think I'm doing wrong? Some people get the same side affects at 750 that some get at 300. I happen to have a high tolerance


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Mweisel said:


> I happen to have a high tolerance


Were his last words advised the coroner to his grieving parents...


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Alright can a mod lock or delete this please? Tried to make an informative log but it's going nowhere


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Running that high dosage in this weather is asking for problems, is it really worth losing a touch bit of fat for the sake of potential death and problems, just lower the dosage to something normal otherwise you could easily end up not just losing fat but your life if you play it wrong.


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

last one in the news that died because of DNP took 600mg ED.

you are on aderrall too, you will be so severely dehydrated, adding the summer heat.....


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

I'm bumping it down to 500 today. I've been hitting 2 gallons a day. Lots of potassium for cramping, haven't even seen the sun or broke a sweat since I've been on a boat. Been going out to eat every meal getting grilled chicken and some veggie at each meal and guessing macros. Holding some water, pinch test is a huge difference. Feeling good. Day 3


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Dnp typically makes my look flat and stringy but this time around I've only noticed a small difference, not complaining still looking pretty full considering


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I've never done a high dosage but it takes a week or so to kick in and build up in your system.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

havering said:


> I've never done a high dosage but it takes a week or so to kick in and build up in your system.


Yeah i agree, I tend to get used to it though. 750mg wasn't bad at all but the lack of sleep really made everything so much more difficult.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> I'm bumping it down to 500 today. I've been hitting 2 gallons a day. Lots of *potassium* for cramping, haven't even seen the sun or broke a sweat since I've been on a boat. Been going out to eat every meal getting grilled chicken and some veggie at each meal and guessing macros. Holding some water, pinch test is a huge difference. Feeling good. Day 3
> View attachment 153075


Taking potassium to prevent cramping while on DNP? Is it a common practice?

Maybe there are evidence, but I am not sure.

One thing I know for sure though. DNP dehydrates you, makes you very likely to get into severe dehydration if not careful. when you are dehydrated, you put lots of strain on your kidneys, when that happens you lose the ability to get rid of potassium in your blood stream, rising potassium is a sign of kidney failure...it is VERY dangerous, as it causes arrhythmias (non-regular heart beat) and causes sudden death. In fact, during open heart surgery, cardiothoracic injects potassium chloride straight to your heart to stop the heart that way before operation.

when I was on DNP, I drink a LOT of water, huge amount. and yet my urea level shot up to 15, denotes dehydration. luckily my potassium stayed within normal range.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Theseus said:


> Taking potassium to prevent cramping while on DNP? Is it a common practice?
> 
> Maybe there are evidence, but I am not sure.
> 
> ...


appreciate this a lot. I've never seen it used before but I didn't even think about that. I've always had problems with cramping in my forearms even when I'm off everything so I usually take potassium it's always helped me. Thank you a lot for this, is there anything you would suggest to prevent muscle cramping? (on dnp of course) I've done days on days of actual research on dnp I've just never seen anything on potassium.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

have you tried taurine?

if your electrolytes are balance, you shouldnt get too many cramps...dioralyte to add into your water?

when not on dnp, if still having regular cramps, maybe can try some quinine...but it is a prescription only med, your gp can give it to you without any issue, as it is not a controlled med.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys day 3 update. Been hitting my macros dead on everyday except last night I went 270 cals over to have a sandwhich, was up 5 hours longer then usual from hunger pains. Cravings suck but doing fine with them. Had a small piece of dark chocolate which I counted. Feeling pretty good. Drinking well over 2 gallons a day of water with natural electrolytes in it. (May be bull**** but thought it was worth a go) haven't weighed myself and I won't until a week after.

Day 1-3


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Sorry ment day 4


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/concerns-over-fat-burning-drug-223007678.html


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Big ape said:


> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/concerns-over-fat-burning-drug-223007678.html


dnp is dangerous? darn. never heard of it being dangerous. Thank you for bringing this to my attention, not like anyone talks about how dangerous it is or anything.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Hit some legs and light shoulders today, feeling really good my lifts are down a little and I get winded pretty quickly. Taking 2 caps a night now. Sleeping hasn't been a problem as I have a fan on me. Barely sweating at all, back gets a little damp if I sit down for too long in a chair or something but it's nothing bothersome. Really strict eating since the start except my sandwhich last night just to kill some hunger pains. Staying out of the sun haven't been to the beach once. Hitting well over 2 gallons a day, taking 50mcg of t3 in the morning to kill some lethargy. Feeling great so far and loving the results. Not too sure if holding water or not. Will check back in tomorrow morning.


----------



## revop0001 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mweisel said:


> Hit some legs and light shoulders today, feeling really good my lifts are down a little and I get winded pretty quickly. Taking 2 caps a night now. Sleeping hasn't been a problem as I have a fan on me. Barely sweating at all, back gets a little damp if I sit down for too long in a chair or something but it's nothing bothersome. Really strict eating since the start except my sandwhich last night just to kill some hunger pains. Staying out of the sun haven't been to the beach once. Hitting well over 2 gallons a day, taking 50mcg of t3 in the morning to kill some lethargy. Feeling great so far and loving the results. Not too sure if holding water or not. Will check back in tomorrow morning.


how much you lost so far then mate? Considering finally starting my cycle soon, same stuff as yours. My main problem is I work in a really hot environment, literally feels like a furnace and don't want to look like a sweaty mess like I did on DH's.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mweisel said:


> I have seen many people run around this dosage. Ausbuilt has ran over a gram. What exactly do you think I'm doing wrong? Some people get the same side affects at 750 that some get at 300. I happen to have a high tolerance


For one you are not Ausbuilt and OP I bet your diet is sh1t if you're having the need to run all these compounds


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

revop0001 said:


> how much you lost so far then mate? Considering finally starting my cycle soon, same stuff as yours. My main problem is I work in a really hot environment, literally feels like a furnace and don't want to look like a sweaty mess like I did on DH's.


I have stayed off the scales due to the fact that we don't have one at the beach house and I know I'm holding water weight. 750 is a little toasty but gets really cool here at night and we just open the windows and use a fan, sleep like a baby. Keeping heat low just keep carbs a little lower unless you know you'll be in a cool environment


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> For one you are not Ausbuilt and OP I bet your diet is sh1t if you're having the need to run all these compounds


I'm not ausbuilt? darn I forgot thanks for the reminder. You bet my diet is ****? I'll bet you 20 bucks you couldn't eat cleaner then me if you tried. This is simply an experiment you moron.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

On the other hand.. been at 500mg for the last 2 days. Lifts are down a little due to some fatigue. Diet is on point, hitting protein everyday, typically a little low on carbs and fat but better than over. Feeling pretty good, hunger kinda sucks but just increasing volume with veggies.

Day 6 guys, counting sodium for those who care. 1.7 gallons and sodium was really high yesterday after forcing 3 cans of canned chicken down my throat but not bad


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mweisel said:


> I'm not ausbuilt? darn I forgot thanks for the reminder. You bet my diet is ****? I'll bet you 20 bucks you couldn't eat cleaner then me if you tried. This is simply an experiment you moron.


I bet you 50bucks I already am lol. Experiment dude you aren't a scienctist you're experiment means fvck all? It's just so you can get a shot at getting lean while eating your junk


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I bet you 50bucks I already am lol. Experiment dude you aren't a scienctist you're experiment means fvck all? It's just so you can get a shot at getting lean while eating your junk


Did you read 95% of this thread or have you ever ran dnp? even once?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mweisel said:


> Did you read 95% of this thread or have you ever ran dnp? even once?


Once upon a time yeah I did run it but I hated it, so I binned it.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Once upon a time yeah I did run it but I hated it, so I binned it.


I'm on boats all day eating canned chicken and slimey cold precooked tilapia. my diet is ****ing immaculate and if you ran dnp for long enough to get the carb cravings at such high dosages you'd understand that eating a single turkey sandwhich to sleep after 6 days of 750mg is harder then dieting for months on end.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well done mate, sounds like you know your thing, for me 500 mg a day is too much.

My sweet range is between 520 and 580 mg's of a build up, last time I frontloaded it with 625 mg's the first day, then the second and third with 375 mg's, the fourth with 250 mg's, then 375 mg's again, etc. That way always I'm on my range.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mweisel said:


> I'm on boats all day eating canned chicken and slimey cold precooked tilapia. my diet is ****ing immaculate and if you ran dnp for long enough to get the carb cravings at such high dosages you'd understand that eating a single turkey sandwhich to sleep after 6 days of 750mg is harder then dieting for months on end.


Eating a load of meat doesn't make it "immaculate"...


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Well done mate, sounds like you know your thing, for me 500 mg a day is too much.
> 
> My sweet range is between 520 and 580 mg's of a build up, last time I frontloaded it with 625 mg's the first day, then the second and third with 375 mg's, the fourth with 250 mg's, then 375 mg's again, etc. That way always I'm on my range.


I typically front load also, this time around I didn't though. something about popping over a gram of dnp is a little unsettling. 750 is very warm, have to make many accommodations for it, can get quite annoying. I believe I'll be staying on for another week or so at 250 a day just to get a little below 10 or 11%.



Big Man 123 said:


> Well done mate, sounds like you know your thing, for me 500 mg a day is too much.
> 
> My sweet range is between 520 and 580 mg's of a build up, last time I frontloaded it with 625 mg's the first day, then the second and third with 375 mg's, the fourth with 250 mg's, then 375 mg's again, etc. That way always I'm on my range.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Eating a load of meat doesn't make it "immaculate"...


would you like me to write out my daily meals, including all macros, micros, timing, where it came from, how it was raised/grown? I don't follow "iifym" I eat every single "bro" food, I actually haven't even touched steak and only 99/1 turkey and chicken mince, want a list of my damn vegetables too?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Mweisel said:


> I typically front load also, this time around I didn't though. something about popping over a gram of dnp is a little unsettling. 750 is very warm, have to make many accommodations for it, can get quite annoying. I believe I'll be staying on for another week or so at 250 a day just to get a little below 10 or 11%.


Being honest I didn't like it a lot, felt somewhat sick, not much but still, so I don't think I'm going to keep frontloading in the future, it could be that the only fact of "processing" the DNP even when is not built up in your system could be harsh.

Be carefull mate, if you are running these high doses that easily means that your DNP could be underdosed, if you change your DNP lab in the future have in mind that it could be more dosed than your previous lab, so try to be moderated in that case.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mweisel said:


> would you like me to write out my daily meals, including all macros, micros, timing, where it came from, how it was raised/grown? I don't follow "iifym" I eat every single "bro" food, I actually haven't even touched steak and only 99/1 turkey and chicken mince, want a list of my damn vegetables too?


If that's what you want to do then go ahead.


----------



## Veritaz (Mar 5, 2014)

I think everyone must have a different tolerance. I'm up to 700mg crystal right now and heat is no issue at all. I don't sleep with a cover anymore but other than that, not much going on. The only issue is extreme lethargy combined with low cals. I'm on a very low carb as well.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Veritaz said:


> I think everyone must have a different tolerance. I'm up to 700mg crystal right now and heat is no issue at all. I don't sleep with a cover anymore but other than that, not much going on. The only issue is extreme lethargy combined with low cals. I'm on a very low carb as well.


I'm the same way, I've had a high tolerance since day one and I sleep the same way. maybe a light sheet ontop. I keep my carbs around 80-100 mostly before and after a workout. I don't feel nearly anything on 500


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Being honest I didn't like it a lot, felt somewhat sick, not much but still, so I don't think I'm going to keep frontloading in the future, it could be that the only fact of "processing" the DNP even when is not built up in your system could be harsh.
> 
> Be carefull mate, if you are running these high doses that easily means that your DNP could be underdosed, if you change your DNP lab in the future have in mind that it could be more dosed than your previous lab, so try to be moderated in that case.


I do indeed have a new kind coming that everyone has been talking about. little sketchy about it, it's actually covered in the losing weight section. I'll be starting off very low just to be safe. only time I started low was with my first batch from the same lab I'm using now but ever since then everytime it's been the same dosage or potency


----------



## boxcar (Jun 27, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> Dr muscle pharma, used them many times prolly around 80% as potent as the most well known one (avoiding saying name)


Would you say he is still good over all? I mean, I cant seem to find d-hacks anymore and Dinitro's ass is expensive as ****.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

boxcar said:


> Would you say he is still good over all? I mean, I cant seem to find d-hacks anymore and Dinitro's ass is expensive as ****.


drm sells good stuff.. price is reasonable id say.. its ok


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys I'm still around haven't checked in for a couple days, had to leave the cape early due to some moving issues with paperwork. I ended up bumping down my dose to 250 every night during everything that was going on just to be awake and fight the lethargy and focus on what was at hand. Calories remained the same and tonight I will be going back up to 500mg a day. Probably will run it until Wed or Thursday then a couple days with only trace carbs and slowly reintroduce some carbs and hop on clen to help myself dry out. Feeling good but glycogen is gone. Little tired and sleeping like a baby since I'm always tired lol. Used to have some pretty bad insomnia. Just checking in, haven't weighed at all yet but I will tomorrow morning. Holding water in this picture and had a pretty big pre workout meal but still not bad at all


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Still going at it by the way, started holding water and bloating so pics are worse now. But weight loss is obvious, used to be able to grab a handful off my lower abs, can maybe only get a pinch now. Come the end of the week I will have more pictures


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

You could have done that in 2 weeks without DNP.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> You could have done that in 2 weeks without DNP.


I find this very hard to believe unless I was eating 1k calories a day, doing cardio for an hour every single day, in ketosis and lifting every single day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> I find this very hard to believe unless I was eating 1k calories a day, doing cardio for an hour every single day, in ketosis and lifting every single day.


So you agree its achievable then?

Read your opening post again, you intended to lift every day and eat 1500 cals with a bit of cycling?

And TBH, you really need to evaluate your future because if you look like you do on over 1700 mgs of gear a week then somethings wrong.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> So you agree its achievable then?
> 
> Read your opening post again, you intended to lift every day and eat 1500 cals with a bit of cycling?
> 
> And TBH, you really need to evaluate your future because if you look like you do on over 1700 mgs of gear a week then somethings wrong.


Whoever said I did 1.7k of gear a week?... I'm at 500mg tren and 500mg test a week.. unless you're adding the var. I do agree it is doable. I have 0 interest in eating "as much broccoli and chicken as I want and a few teaspoons of pb a day" I'm doing what works for me.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

500+500+700= 1700

You look like you are natty

You need to get realistic about where you are going to end up.

and no, what you are doing doesnt work for you.

You should look ten times better for what you are putting in your body.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> 500+500+700= 1700
> 
> You look like you are natty
> 
> ...


I'm 3 weeks into a cycle and glycogen depleted by dnp and holding water and you're saying I should look 10x better? Not exactly following.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> 500+500+700= 1700
> 
> You look like you are natty
> 
> ...


Also NONE of these pictures are to show off size, simply reducing of gut. Would you like better pictures of me?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> Also NONE of these pictures are to show off size, simply reducing of gut. *Would you like better pictures of me*?


Please.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> I'm 3 weeks into a cycle and glycogen depleted by dnp and holding water and you're saying I should look 10x better? Not exactly following.


Of course you should look better, you look like you have stumbled across your dads Bullworker last week. (look it up)


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Please.




All I really have on my phone, all while glycogen depleted and holding water


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

27 inch waist, by the way.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> View attachment 153488
> View attachment 153489
> View attachment 153490
> 
> ...


Seriously mate

You need to re-evaluate what you are doing.

You are over 20lbs overweight at least.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Seriously mate
> 
> You need to re-evaluate what you are doing.
> 
> You are over 20lbs overweight at least.


You do realize you're commenting on a dieting log saying I'm overweight? Thanks I forgot.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Im going to leave this here, I have work. Will post results by the end of the week for anyone following.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> You do realize you're commenting on a dieting log saying I'm overweight? Thanks I forgot.


Look, you are on 1700mgs of gear and 750mgs of DNP

You should look way better than you do.

Im out now because Im not sure if you are trolling.

Post some pictures of you looking half decent and we can talk again.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> Im going to leave this here, I have work. Will post results by the end of the week for *anyone following.*


Im following.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

banzi said:


> Look, you are on 1700mgs of gear and 750mgs of DNP
> 
> You should look way better than you do.
> 
> ...


least he looks like he lifts, loads of people on here on gear and don't look like they've stepped foot in the gym.

You've got a good shape to you mate keep it up.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

aj90 said:


> least he looks like he lifts, loads of people on here on gear and don't look like they've stepped foot in the gym.
> 
> You've got a good shape to you mate keep it up.


Thanks! Much appreciated. Slowly but surely getting there


----------

